

70 percent of Americans think WikiLeaks does more harm than good - panarky
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2010/12/10/105106/poll-people-behind-wikileaks-should.html

======
motters
The methodology is described but not the questions. If you asked "does
disclosing classified documents harm national security?" most people would
probably agree. If you asked "Do you have a right to know what your government
is doing on your behalf with your taxes?" I expect that most people would also
agree.

This is the trouble with these sorts of survey, because by tailoring your
questions you can obtain pretty much any result you want.

------
grovulent
Yet another propaganda war lost...

------
NicuCalcea
Facepalm.

